# 30" Zillas



## 02660ON30s (Mar 4, 2011)

Getting ready too buy a set of 30x11x14 Maxxis Zillas. Was wandering if anybody knows who has the cheapest price so far atv-outfitters has been the cheapest at 459 shipped. Thanks Shawn :saevilw:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Um.. Gonna say www.MudThrowers.com and leave it at that  :rockn:

Even if they dont beat the price, you can't beat their customer service.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok heres my 2cents dont waist your cash on zillas buy 28 or 29.5" terminators eather one will put those zillas to shame.I had 28" zillas and they dont ride any better then the terms.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

lookup Tirewiz out of MN. By far beat every other price i could find on the net...


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

try wildboaratvparts normally they have good prices on tires. good customer service and fast shipping.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Go to our mudthrowers section and read all the positive threads there about them... Before you make a decision.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Go to our mudthrowers section and read all the positive threads there about them... Before you make a decision.


agreed! mudthrowers is awesome to deal with


----------

